# How much difference does a day make in aging cheese?



## worktogthr (Dec 11, 2014)

I finally got a chance to smoke a bunch of cheese and would love to use some one Christmas Eve.  However that is only 13 days away and not 14 which seems to be the least amount of days everyone suggests.  On my first cheese smoke I did 14 and really liked the results.  What do you all think? Will they mellow enough in 13 days.  Smoked with a pellet blend of hickory, maple, Apple, and cherry.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## ssorllih (Dec 11, 2014)

worktogthr said:


> I finally got a chance to smoke a bunch of cheese and would love to use some one Christmas Eve. However that is only 13 days away and not 14 which seems to be the least amount of days everyone suggests. On my first cheese smoke I did 14 and really liked the results. What do you all think? Will they mellow enough in 13 days. Smoked with a pellet blend of hickory, maple, Apple, and cherry. Thanks everyone!


Awwww!Man. Smoke the cheese and when it comes out of the smoker taste it and then the next day taste it. You will find that it is delightful every single day from now until new years.


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 12, 2014)

Eat away !


----------



## cmayna (Dec 12, 2014)

13....14...who's counting.  Dive into it!


----------



## worktogthr (Dec 12, 2014)

Thank you all for the advice!  I really want to make a cheese tray for Christmas Eve that has a non smoked cheese and its smoked version side by side so my family can experience the glory that is smoked cheese haha


----------



## ssorllih (Dec 12, 2014)

The two pound bricks of super market cheddar and jack and Colby are very good candidates for smoking. The cheddars come in mild, sharp and extra sharp and are often less than $4/pound.


----------

